# All things Toronto and everywhere else I roam.



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

I realized that it was a little over a year ago that I updated my old Toronto thread. Instead of dragging it out of the ashes I will be creating this one instead. A place for all my Toronto shots as well as shots from everywhere else I end up. 
I recently started working a new job and got to spend a month in Winnipeg, not too bad and now I am off working in New Brunswick, flying back and forth on days off, pretty crazy! I still have some time to do shots, so here is where you'll find them. Hope you guys enjoy!

Cheers,
Zen

Toronto Harbour, basically frozen over!
Left to right by ZensLens, on Flickr

More Harbour
Iced T.O. by ZensLens, on Flickr

My ship came in
Chasing clouds by ZensLens, on Flickr

and in B&W
ShipBW by ZensLens, on Flickr

Started getting "up" to old habits
Flying by by ZensLens, on Flickr

Oxford by ZensLens, on Flickr

From the top to the bottom by ZensLens, on Flickr

Brickworks
The pair by ZensLens, on Flickr

Revisits are always in order
Night Train by ZensLens, on Flickr

Found some new angles
Algoma by ZensLens, on Flickr

Dried up by ZensLens, on Flickr

From the ship to the city by ZensLens, on Flickr

If Mr Christies didn't shut down, this place would smell awesome!
Lakeshore crane by ZensLens, on Flickr

Sittng Cookies by ZensLens, on Flickr

Went back to jail
Old Don by ZensLens, on Flickr

The next of my ships came in
Shore Leave by ZensLens, on Flickr

Ship cross by ZensLens, on Flickr

Everything is falling
Just another hole in the wall by ZensLens, on Flickr

Then there's that time you get lucky and stumble on a place like this!
Scales by ZensLens, on Flickr

Hang down by ZensLens, on Flickr

Uptop by ZensLens, on Flickr

So much lab by ZensLens, on Flickr

Reactive by ZensLens, on Flickr

Breakables by ZensLens, on Flickr

After a science lab like that you have to go back to school!
Reading stories by ZensLens, on Flickr

Trashy water by ZensLens, on Flickr

Followed by a trip to the lab 
Hatched by ZensLens, on Flickr

Into the lab by ZensLens, on Flickr

Tried to visit the troll
Lines by ZensLens, on Flickr

Checked out the Torrance Barrens Dark Sky Preserve
Rock my night by ZensLens, on Flickr

Which is right by Gravenhurst
4 boats by ZensLens, on Flickr

Spring meant Leeks!!
Leeeeeeeks! by ZensLens, on Flickr

Ramping it up by ZensLens, on Flickr

And an awesome trip before my trip to Manitoba, up to Mississagi Provincial Park which is north of Elliot Lake
Lakeside dreams by ZensLens, on Flickr

Awaiting the invasion by ZensLens, on Flickr

A great spot for lunch by ZensLens, on Flickr

Flack by ZensLens, on Flickr

The rolling clouds by ZensLens, on Flickr

Black Bear by ZensLens, on Flickr

I will stop there and the next post will continue from Winnipeg!


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

After my solo up to Mississagi I embarked on my first plane ride in years, off to Winnipeg to train for my new job. Here's some shots from my weekends off 

Portage and Main
Portage and Main by ZensLens, on Flickr

Museum for Human Rights
Glassed over by ZensLens, on Flickr

So cute by ZensLens, on Flickr

Under the Golden Boy
CN station roof by ZensLens, on Flickr

Amazing architecture
Grand by ZensLens, on Flickr

Intricacies by ZensLens, on Flickr

The dome by ZensLens, on Flickr

Bridge art by ZensLens, on Flickr


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Once I got back to Toronto, it was time off for a few days before heading out east for work. Here's what I have crammed in since being back.

Took a friend up a favourite of mine
Look down, I dare ya by ZensLens, on Flickr

Sitting pretty, far above this city by ZensLens, on Flickr

Roof top UFO by ZensLens, on Flickr

The Zoo
Slither by ZensLens, on Flickr

Shell game by ZensLens, on Flickr

False eyes by ZensLens, on Flickr

Laid out by ZensLens, on Flickr

Eating flowers by ZensLens, on Flickr

D.O.B. by ZensLens, on Flickr

Awaiting their fate by ZensLens, on Flickr

Spun out by ZensLens, on Flickr

Pick your steed by ZensLens, on Flickr

You just need the right touch. by ZensLens, on Flickr

Chow hall by ZensLens, on Flickr

Control centre by ZensLens, on Flickr

Open gates by ZensLens, on Flickr

King of the courtyard by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Toronto :cheers:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Christos!

Here's some from a recent camping trip, it rained a lot, but a great time was had. Algonquin Park, Ontario.
Curve by ZensLens, on Flickr

Frontal by ZensLens, on Flickr

Run the gauntlet by ZensLens, on Flickr

At the side of the hwy by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's a couple new ones, including a famous T.O. landmark getting hit by lightning 

Shocking by ZensLens, on Flickr

Rollo redux by ZensLens, on Flickr

Lambo by ZensLens, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite outstanding photos I should say.
BTW, does the Harbor water freeze every winter?


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Cap2000! The harbour does not usually freeze up that much, it was quite something to see it fully iced in


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos as well :cheers:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Christos! Here's some more for now 

CTL by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cwood by ZensLens, on Flickr

Time control by ZensLens, on Flickr

Follow the pipes by ZensLens, on Flickr

Dramatic by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Went up north to try to shoot the northern lights, however they did not make an appearance. Instead, I grabbed a couple of star shots then a couple others in the town of Bala.

Ursa Major and Minor by ZensLens, on Flickr

The rising moon by ZensLens, on Flickr

Balacade by ZensLens, on Flickr

The Kee by ZensLens, on Flickr

Rushing waters by ZensLens, on Flickr

Dam Straight by ZensLens, on Flickr

Boated by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great to see you posting again! Fabulous; distinctively quirky shots....


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Distinctively quirky... I like that  Thanks Jane, good to be back and having time to get out shooting again. Stay tuned for fall colour shots, both from Toronto (we have some amazing ravines) and up north.

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Went for a short drive last night and tried a little more astro photography. Here's one I liked, still working on the others.

Ablaze the night. by ZensLens, on Flickr


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's some more night stuff...this time up in Bracebridge and the David Dunlap observatory in Richmond Hill.

Flowing waters by ZensLens, on Flickr

The falls by ZensLens, on Flickr

Bridges by ZensLens, on Flickr

3 domes by ZensLens, on Flickr

Glow by ZensLens, on Flickr

Telescopic by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Time for an update! Haven't had as much time as I'd like to get out shooting but have been out a few times. Switching gear hopefully soon, going to sell my 1Ds2 and upgrade to the 6D. 

Caledon area hiking trail
Broken steps by ZensLens, on Flickr

And the fun roads to get there
Glorious curves by ZensLens, on Flickr

Badlands
Clay by ZensLens, on Flickr

Fog up at the cottage on Thanksgiving weekend
Foggy by ZensLens, on Flickr

Rosseau Falls
Coming down by ZensLens, on Flickr

Headed back up to Bracebridge
On shaky platforms by ZensLens, on Flickr

And just recently went back to the Torrance Barrens and tried out a Canon 6D, loved it!
Me and Milky by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Time for some more shots and an announcement of sorts. I am finally purchasing a new camera and some new glass and I can't wait to start posting up new shots. For now, here's a shot from recently.

Burlington
Aglow by ZensLens, on Flickr


----------



## Madiba (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow! You have a good eye for great shots. :applause:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Madiba! 
It's starting to get cold here. The lake was rolling huge with the strong winds last night and with the temps getting so cold everything was getting coated with a sheet of ice!
TheWinterCity by ZensLens, on Flickr


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Sometimes an opportunity comes along that you just can't pass up! I have loved this building for as long as I can remember and finally got a chance to get to the observation deck! Enjoy the view!

Details galore by ZensLens, on Flickr

Gorgeous roof by ZensLens, on Flickr

The view from here by ZensLens, on Flickr

No public access by ZensLens, on Flickr

L tunnel by ZensLens, on Flickr

Looking to the lake by ZensLens, on Flickr

Window face by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Jane, Jaborandi! That's the part of the new visitors centre at Fort York. That's the Gardiner Expressway on the right. Jane, picked up a new Dslr and a couple new lenses, and this year I am working on my photography, going to do less shots and hopefully improve and learn.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

From a spot awaiting redevelopment.
ThePipesAreCalling by ZensLens, on Flickr

NightHall by ZensLens, on Flickr

WastedRoom by ZensLens, on Flickr

NightLights by ZensLens, on Flickr

Conveyance by ZensLens, on Flickr

More to be found over on the Flickr @ https://www.flickr.com/photos/zenslens/sets/72157648079194034/

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You really excel at industrial and abandonment imagery. I guess that must be what really inspires you?


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Jane. I got in to photography as a kid, my dad always had his camera around and he was my biggest influence in to the hobby. Abandonments have always piqued my interest and I have always loved the aesthetic of the places left behind. This year I want to work on shooting more places that have been abandoned but also work on my street shooting and make a few trips up north for nature/landscape work and some astrophotography


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I look forward to that.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

I really can't wait for spring! Went with the fan today to the Ripley's Aquarium. Wasn't too busy, the Jellyfish display was my favourite and the Dangerous Lagoon with the moving sidewalk was pretty nice as well. Overall I am glad I went, I do feel however that it is a tad pricey for what you are getting. If I go back, it will be in a year or two.

Here's some shots from the day.
This was one of the last shots I took along the way out. They have water falling over some glass and with the light behind it gave a really nice effect.
Pastel Waters by ZensLens, on Flickr

Pickerel 
Delicious by ZensLens, on Flickr

Octi
Suction by ZensLens, on Flickr

Funny face
Looking At You by ZensLens, on Flickr

Shark
In the element by ZensLens, on Flickr

CuttleFish
Cuttle by ZensLens, on Flickr

Smile
Smile! by ZensLens, on Flickr

Jelly
Parachute by ZensLens, on Flickr

Baby Jellies
So Much Jelly! by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful, crisp images and colours.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm spellbound with Zen's photography! :bow:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Jane, Taller! I'm glad my schedule is conducive now to get out to shoot more. This weekend might be a trip down to Niagara Falls, or possibly up north. 

Lake effect by ZensLens, on Flickr

This is one I reworked from last autumn. 
Streaking by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

diddyD said:


> Amazing pics.


Thanks Diddy!


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

And one from last night. Slightly different take on an old fave.

Fenced in city by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Went for a short drive last night to get some shooting in. Headed to the Distillery District, one of my favourite places in the city.

DistilledWinter by ZensLens, on Flickr

Clock Watch by ZensLens, on Flickr

OldClassic by ZensLens, on Flickr

DistilledCinema by ZensLens, on Flickr

And grabbed this at Cherry Beach just before heading home.
ShackUp by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! great shots and good subjects. I like your style.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! great shots and good subjects. I like your style.


Thanks Cap!


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

A recent night in Liberty Village.

GiveMeLiberty by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool pic.....


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

How do you survive a winter like that?! 

Cool shots though!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool shots and subject matters.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Couple of new ones, haven't been out much shooting. 

Drop by ZensLens, on Flickr

In a fog by ZensLens, on Flickr

Niagara Power by ZensLens, on Flickr

Classic by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Like the top one of the waterfall in particular.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm always in awe of that waterfall, getting to stand behind it in a tailrace was incredible. 
Here's a few from last night, the northern lights were out, not the brightest but nice to see.

Going green by ZensLens, on Flickr

Colour mixing by ZensLens, on Flickr

Those lights by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretty special.....


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Some newer stuff...

Opulence by ZensLens, on Flickr

ThisGuy by ZensLens, on Flickr

Steel by ZensLens, on Flickr

Frozen waters by ZensLens, on Flickr

Mammut by ZensLens, on Flickr

Get Chopping by ZensLens, on Flickr

Smells awesome by ZensLens, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you do some camping?


----------



## LA fierce (Oct 27, 2010)

The northern lights... :eek2:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Jane, more of a day trip with some northern lights that night but no camping. Thanks LA, they were awesome


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Been awhile so time for an update! Made a trip out to the Arsenal Lands (a fascinating piece of Toronto/Mississauga history. 

The far object is the backstop and the wooden pieces along the way are the old sound baffles. 
Sound baffled by Zen, on Flickr

Nature always wins
Overgrowth by Zen, on Flickr

Drove up to Port Carling
Locked by Zen, on Flickr

Hit the ROM 
Armor by Zen, on Flickr

Took an overnight, but the stars stayed hidden behind a ton of rain and high winds.
Camp by Zen, on Flickr

My view from work
Work Blues by Zen, on Flickr

Jimmys 
Jimmy's by Zen, on Flickr

Spill it
Spill It by Zen, on Flickr

and a selfie lol
Hooded by Zen, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fab photos.


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love your edgy, 'wild man' explorations.....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love your photography and think we are privileged to have you in our group! :yes:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm glad you enjoy my shots, hoping to focus more on portraits and nature work this year but I will still be shooting this great city as well


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

A couple from the local asylum, now Humber College.

Night escapes by Zen, on Flickr

Asylum by Zen, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Recently got promoted to full time at work, which actually means more time to shoot! I will be working a 4 day on 4 day off schedule, so I am hoping to use the new found time to get out shooting, both in the city and up north.

On that note, I finally got out of the city to spend some time up north. Instead of posting a lot of photos, I will only post a couple so I can post more regularly instead of the current here and there postings. 

This is the life by Zen, on Flickr

Engorged by Zen, on Flickr

and one from the trip home, abandonment along the way
Ledger by Zen, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Christos! A couple new shots, one from the city, one from the north

Old details by Zen, on Flickr

Barriers by Zen, on Flickr

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Amazing pictures, stunning thread!


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

From one of my fave haunts.
The last meal by Zen, on Flickr


----------



## ZensLens (Jul 17, 2011)

Bridge ahead by Zen, on Flickr


----------

